# Paph.Fanaticum



## tcw (Apr 15, 2013)

It used cross the following red hangianum two year ago.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks nice Jerry, well done!


----------



## tcw (Apr 15, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Looks nice Jerry, well done!



Ttanks IBn.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2013)

So its not Fanaticum then. What is hangianum X micranthum then? Are you saying you cross this red hang by this red "Fanaticum"?


----------



## terryros (Apr 15, 2013)

hangianum x micranthum is registered as "Liberty Taiwan". I have one and have seen multiple of them in bloom at Orchids Limited. They are very nice. Small plants with large flowers. Very pretty foliage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 15, 2013)

I really like hangianum and its hybrids, wish they were legally available in more quantity here in the U.S.

Anyway, nice Fanaticum and Fanaticum x hangianum. I like how the petal venation carried over to the hybrid like that. The foliage looks like it didn't get any (or much) of the mottling from Fanaticum, which is odd and interesting at the same time, but I suppose it's possible the top of the leaves show some mottling.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 15, 2013)

I think the top photo is Fanaticum and the bottom photo is Fanaticum x hangianum. I think TCW is saying that he/she crossed the Fanaticum shown at top with hangianum to produce the hybrid shown below.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2013)

No, the second is a straight hang....no PIC of the hybrid between the two yet.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 15, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> No, the second is a straight hang....no PIC of the hybrid between the two yet.



Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm confused...


----------



## papheteer (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice plants. I think he's trying to say he crossed the two.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 16, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> No, the second is a straight hang....no PIC of the hybrid between the two yet.



Agreed,
So we wait for the result. How long will it take for a cross like this to flower. The colour has got to be good. That hangianum looks massive too.


----------



## chrismende (Apr 16, 2013)

If there are seeds in process from these two, the resultant plants will be quite amazing! I'm getting in line!


----------



## tcw (Apr 16, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Nice plants. I think he's trying to say he crossed the two.



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## tcw (Apr 16, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Agreed,
> So we wait for the result. How long will it take for a cross like this to flower. The colour has got to be good. That hangianum looks massive too.



about 4~5 years.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2013)

we wait with anticipation.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2013)

Is the hangianum still alive?


----------



## tcw (Apr 16, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Is the hangianum still alive?



Yes!about 5 buds.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 16, 2013)

I would think that should make a great cross. Can't wait to see the flowers.


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2013)

do you have seedlings availabel


----------



## tcw (Apr 17, 2013)

Bob in Albany said:


> I would think that should make a great cross. Can't wait to see the flowers.



Me too!:rollhappy:


----------



## tcw (Apr 17, 2013)

Dido said:


> do you have seedlings availabel



Sorry! not for sell.


----------

